# a neutral, schmeckt FOTD



## visivo (Nov 30, 2005)

Hoy en día…

	I am crabby. Stacy made me feel better but I am still CRABBY and cannot sleep so I took a bath, did a LUSH mask (mask of magnaminty is sexy), washed it off, made up my eyes and threw on some lipglass. Went for a walk. Ohhhh yeahhh the makeup is sloppy. But look at me listening to your suggestions!















	To demonstrate extreme attractiveness:





	I used:

	Banshee outer/crease
	Stila Kitten blended into banshee (prrr)
	Retrospeck inner/highlight (hello sparkle)
	Romp as liner
	Clinique High Impact mascara, applied 12+ hours ago (ha)
	nothin else cept for a little nymphette.

	And the other day, bare except for russian red n' VGI, baby.







	(by the way -- in this case, schmeckt means tasty.)


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 30, 2005)

So cute! I love your style and how ur makeup is sooo simple but its stunning!


----------



## exodus (Nov 30, 2005)

You are just too gorgeous for words. So incredibly unfair *sending jealous vibes*. The glasses + red lips look is HOT! Note to self: must get Russian Red l/s.


----------



## vircore (Nov 30, 2005)

i liket it!!!  very pretty


----------



## KJam (Nov 30, 2005)

Very pretty and natural


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 30, 2005)

How lucky are you to pull off a bare face?? You look so fresh faced. 

Oh and your hair is pretty too.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2005)

ur gorgeous! russian red is too fabulous!


----------



## lovejam (Nov 30, 2005)

You are so cute!! And I *love* that shirt in the last pic.


----------



## user4 (Nov 30, 2005)

i love it!!! ur so cute!!! and again, i think i have an obsession with ur glasses!!!!!! i want them!!!!!


----------



## lianna (Nov 30, 2005)

You are really pretty. I love love love your bone structure! I don't think that you really need more makeup tips cos you already look so great with minimal m/u!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 30, 2005)

Gorgeous, especially the last one! Your freckles are so cute!


----------



## Alexa (Nov 30, 2005)

you know i love ya! and holy crap, i want your hair so bad.


but i think you knew that as well


----------



## stacey (Nov 30, 2005)

you are WAY too cute


----------



## litlaur (Nov 30, 2005)

beautiful, as always


----------



## Padmita (Nov 30, 2005)

You mean "lecker" (tasty), don't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Because "schmeckt" would be "tastes"... I love the red lips with your black shirt, it looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## user3 (Nov 30, 2005)

I love the first look! It's very "glow" sexy and the 2nd is "dang I have a hot teacher" sexy!


----------



## Tessigrl (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok first let me say that I think you are so pretty, the first 2 pictures you remind me of Jennifer Garner, I love the freckles and is your hair naturally curly like that? If so you are sooo lucky. Second, the second picture looks like liv Tyler, I love it, you have that naturaly beauty.


----------



## stacyyy (Nov 30, 2005)

mollliieeeeeeee.  you're so adorable.  i'm sorry you're crabby, though.  we shall have more chats tonight. <3


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 30, 2005)

i dunno if its naturally like that but i like the way ur eyes look dewy-like lol. and red lipstick really suits you!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 30, 2005)

Freakin' gorgeous!  I'm swooning over here lol.
You have the most glowing perfect skin.

Oh, and the red lipstick's HAWT!


----------



## visivo (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiwicleopatra* 
_Freakin' gorgeous!  I'm swooning over here lol.
You have the most glowing perfect skin.

Oh, and the red lipstick's HAWT!_

 
AHH your signature is the cutest shitttt. Squishy! Um thank you! I credit my new obsession with LUSH masks. Mask of Magnaminty is what I did right before these pics -- and I don't have face makeup on here. I love thattt stuff. 

Thanks again!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 30, 2005)

the last one is gorgey


----------



## visivo (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkmilk* 
_So cute! I love your style and how ur makeup is sooo simple but its stunning!_

 
 Thank you very much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2_pink* 
_How lucky are you to pull off a bare face?? You look so fresh faced. Oh and your hair is pretty too._

 
 Thanks so much... Again, I credit the lush masks and the fact that i dont wear foundation anymore, so my skin can breathe.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ur gorgeous! russian red is too fabulous!_

 
 thank you very much, darlin.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_You are so cute!! And I *love* that shirt in the last pic._

 
 Thanks! My brother found it in Thailand -- It's handpainted, one of my favorite articles of clothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i love it!!! ur so cute!!! and again, i think i have an obsession with ur glasses!!!!!! i want them!!!!!_

 
 Thanks! I definitely listened to your color advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are kate spade -- the only glasses that fit my face/style i think. I hope they last foreverrr b/c i think theyre already d/c.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_You are really pretty. I love love love your bone structure! I don't think that you really need more makeup tips cos you already look so great with minimal m/u!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Thanks so much! I think I prefer the minimal look too, which is easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Gorgeous, especially the last one! Your freckles are so cute!_

 
 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_you know i love ya! and holy crap, i want your hair so bad. but i think you knew that as well _

 
 Thank you babbbe. I want your whole face, especially those eyes. Trade!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_you are WAY too cute_

 
 Ha, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_beautiful, as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Thank you, gorgeous!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 
_You mean "lecker" (tasty), don't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Because "schmeckt" would be "tastes"... I love the red lips with your black shirt, it looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
 haha. yes… i knew that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my boy's aunt lives in Germany and brought us candy bars -- duplo! And this nice dark chocolate with espresso, so good. But on duplo it says "Schmeckt K_____" I can't remember what the second word was, but Susan said it meant it tastes crunchy/etc... but that you could use schmeckt as tasty as well. Perhaps she is confused, or that is using it improperly but I just love the word. I want to study German now… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the clarification 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I love the first look! It's very "glow" sexy and the 2nd is "dang I have a hot teacher" sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 HAHA I love you. Thank you! Yeah -- I get that a lot -- like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 librarian or teacher because I wear little dresses and funny sweaters with red lips and glasses. I totally see it as a compliment haaha. I wish i were a hot librarian. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tessigrl* 
_Ok first let me say that I think you are so pretty, the first 2 pictures you remind me of Jennifer Garner, I love the freckles and is your hair naturally curly like that? If so you are sooo lucky. Second, the second picture looks like liv Tyler, I love it, you have that naturaly beauty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Wow, thank you! Both of those women are incredible to be compared to. Youre too nice. Yep, my hair looks like this evveryday. I just shampoo is and let it dry -- and sometimes use aveda products like sap moss hairspray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again hon :loveya:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacyyy* 
_mollliieeeeeeee.  you're so adorable.  i'm sorry you're crabby, though.  we shall have more chats tonight. <3_

 
 No you! We talked and I feel much better about it. I said he'll probably find some supercute girl down there and forget about me, he said YAAA RIGHT and then we talked about getting married and living in Texas after college. Hahah we are weird and I love him :\ <33

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_i dunno if its naturally like that but i like the way ur eyes look dewy-like lol. and red lipstick really suits you!_

 
 Ha, yeah -- it's really the shadows! I kind of like the way it looks... mostly the banshee and stila kitten. Such a hot color. Thanks!


Phewww so many comments. Thank you all, y'all are too nice


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 30, 2005)

Girl you are so beautiful! You're a natural beauty, you're like an Aveeno/Aveda model, so radiant and flawless! And I think you look great with red lips.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 30, 2005)

Love the red lips.


----------



## chelssea (Nov 30, 2005)

you are gorgeous and have beautiful skin. i also love your hair. and makeup


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Nov 30, 2005)

You are so pretty its not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love that hot red lip colour!


----------



## breathless (Dec 1, 2005)

do feel better darling! okay. i'm sure you do! you used a LUSH product. yum! you look fantastic!


----------



## visivo (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Girl you are so beautiful! You're a natural beauty, you're like an Aveeno/Aveda model, so radiant and flawless! And I think you look great with red lips._

 
Wow, thank you. Haha those aveeno models are kind of cheesy but cuuuute. That is a very nice complimentttt... thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Love the red lips._

 
Thanks! I could not live without RR and VGI...


----------



## visivo (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 
_do feel better darling! okay. i'm sure you do! you used a LUSH product. yum! you look fantastic!_

 
Aww, thank you dear. I do feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha of course i feel better! LUSH is good therapy!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_ 
 haha. yes… i knew that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my boy's aunt lives in Germany and brought us candy bars -- duplo! And this nice dark chocolate with espresso, so good. But on duplo it says "Schmeckt K_____" I can't remember what the second word was, but Susan said it meant it tastes crunchy/etc... but that you could use schmeckt as tasty as well. Perhaps she is confused, or that is using it improperly but I just love the word. I want to study German now… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the clarification 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Oh my, I'd have to check a duplo to see what it actually says   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... The basic difference between schmecken/schmeckt and tasty is that the first one is a verb and tasty is an adjective. You might have phrases where you could use such a translation, but the structure itself would be different!
Hehe, if you ever get to learn it and want to practise, just let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! My b/f (native spanish speaker) is having a hard time learning it too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Joke (Dec 1, 2005)

So gorgeous! I love the shirt too!!!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Dec 1, 2005)

You really look fantastic, I am so happy when you post fotd's


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 24, 2006)

so pretty.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jan 24, 2006)

you are so pretty.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 24, 2006)

I love you in red lips! Sexy librarian like!!

Could you possibly do a swatch of Russian Red and VGI ?? How do they compare?


----------



## tannny (Jan 24, 2006)

your skin is flawless! the red looks fab on you.


----------



## visivo (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I love you in red lips! Sexy librarian like!!

Could you possibly do a swatch of Russian Red and VGI ?? How do they compare?_

 
 heee thanks! i dont have time to take new pics but heres a few examples, the two full face ones are all natural light.
#1 is JUST russian red, #2 is JUST VGI and #3 is russian red again :]


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking good!  You always look so pretty and fresh.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 24, 2006)

ahh!! i absolutely adore the lips.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 24, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 24, 2006)

i love the last pic!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_heee thanks! i dont have time to take new pics but heres a few examples, the two full face ones are all natural light.
#1 is JUST russian red, #2 is JUST VGI and #3 is russian red again :]
















_

 
Oohhh thank you! I like VGI better for me I think.
Now the fight is between VGI and Dubonnet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow! You're so naturally beautiful. I love your eyebrows. x


----------



## user2 (Jan 24, 2006)

Duplo schmeckt knusprig!!!

I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove the red lips on you!!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 25, 2006)

you are way too beautiful girl!! you show such natural beauty- i'm in awe


----------



## visivo (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you girls! Hahah this post came out of nowhere -- its kind of 'old' but someone mustve searched for it and commented because all of a sudden theres a second rush of comments 

Thank you all very much, youre too sweet :loveya:


----------



## visivo (Jan 25, 2006)

ES Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Duplo schmeckt knusprig!!!

I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove the red lips on you!!_

 
YES!! Duplo! Thank you


----------



## Bianca (Jan 25, 2006)

I looovvveee the red lipstick on you, it looks so hot! I have to buy Russian red now, I guess I have no other choice!


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 25, 2006)

You have the greatest skin...how I hate you! Just kidding of course, all your looks are great.  And can I say that you look like a cross between my friend Abbey from college and Jorja Fox from CSI...it took me a while to figure that out, so I just had to let you know!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 25, 2006)

Russian Red looks amazing on you! Love it.


----------



## dedinha (Dec 1, 2007)

Great look and lovely glasses!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And retrospeck is my favorite e/s. No doubt.


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 1, 2007)

I wanna look as good as you with that simple of mu!!


----------



## mandragora (Dec 1, 2007)

Simple but stunning.  You so rock that red lippie.


----------



## dedinha (Dec 7, 2007)

I love your glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the whole make up is so cute!


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

You are possible the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 8, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 8, 2007)

You are such a natural beauty !!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 9, 2007)

That red is smokin hot!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 9, 2007)

Woahh ... Nice red lips !! Love it


----------



## matsubie (Dec 9, 2007)

wow, you are absolutely gorgeous.
you are gorgeous with and without makeup. that is definitely a god given gift honey. strut it! 
loving the red lips also.


----------

